# Fake license details



## Lukecee (Sep 1, 2022)

Is there anything I can do ?? All my animals are on license , I purchase a monitor from somebody who I assume gave me a fake name, fake reptile license number and I assume this because the mobile number he gave me is out of service and the person who put me onto him has said he cant contact him, how do I make my lizard now legal ??? Or do I I just add the lizard onto my license with the details he provided me ?


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 1, 2022)

You can’t really do much except putting the details they give you, but it’s surprising he got both of you with a fake name


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Sep 1, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> You can’t really do much except putting the details they give you, but it’s surprising he got both of you with a fake name


Ay... nek minnit I have a whole pile of animals from a "John Smith" that I think may have been a fake... oh well.


----------



## Lukecee (Sep 1, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> You can’t really do much except putting the details they give you, but it’s surprising he got both of you with a fake name


Yeah well im starting to think they were working together , all good


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 1, 2022)

Lukecee said:


> Yeah well im starting to think they were working together , all good


its one of the many flaws of the licensing system...


----------



## Reptilechick (Sep 1, 2022)

So ok, I'm in Vic so our license system is different to NSW, But I'm sure NSW has license paperwork? Every animal I have bought over the years I have been asked to supply a physical copy of my licence, and I ask for a physical copy of theirs, we then take pics and away we go, do people not do this? It seems NSW people seem to have licensing issues more than other states, am I missing something?


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 2, 2022)

Reptilechick said:


> So ok, I'm in Vic so our license system is different to NSW, But I'm sure NSW has license paperwork? Every animal I have bought over the years I have been asked to supply a physical copy of my licence, and I ask for a physical copy of theirs, we then take pics and away we go, do people not do this? It seems NSW people seem to have licensing issues more than other states, am I missing something?


We have digital licenses


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Reptilechick said:


> So ok, I'm in Vic so our license system is different to NSW, But I'm sure NSW has license paperwork? Every animal I have bought over the years I have been asked to supply a physical copy of my licence, and I ask for a physical copy of theirs, we then take pics and away we go, do people not do this? It seems NSW people seem to have licensing issues more than other states, am I missing something?


When I sell my babies I usually ask to see a pic of the license. Most people either have a pic on their phone or can produce an email to verify. Because I breed R2 reptiles I have to be more careful these days


----------



## Reptilechick (Sep 2, 2022)

Thank you @Herpetology 

@dragonlover1 that's what I thought should be normal, it just seems like a lot of people pass these animals around on trust and I'm not sure how good an idea this is. 

I don't know, to me it just seems a bit irresponsible. Not trying to be rude or offend anyone, I know not everyone knows everything, but is ignorance really a good excuse when you are signing up to care for a life? 

Maybe I'm just old and judgemental, I'm not sure.


----------



## highlander969 (Sep 3, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> We have digital licenses


Hi Herpetology I am in NSW and do not have a digital licence. I have digital record keeping as you know this is not your licence.


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 3, 2022)

highlander969 said:


> Hi Herpetology I am in NSW and do not have a digital licence. I have digital record keeping as you know this is not your licence.


So where’s your licence


----------



## Lurker (Sep 3, 2022)

highlander969 said:


> Hi Herpetology I am in NSW and do not have a digital licence. I have digital record keeping as you know this is not your licence.


It’s all kept in electronic format now, the licence and the record keeping. You won’t have a physical licence.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Lurker said:


> It’s all kept in electronic format now, the licence and the record keeping. You won’t have a physical licence.


yes you do, I print out every license renewal and so can everybody else



Reptilechick said:


> Thank you @Herpetology
> 
> @dragonlover1 that's what I thought should be normal, it just seems like a lot of people pass these animals around on trust and I'm not sure how good an idea this is.
> 
> ...


It is actually a rule that you must sight the license of the person you buy or sell from, most people just take it on trust. I have been burned a couple of times so now I insist unless it is somebody I know is above reproach


----------



## highlander969 (Sep 4, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> So where’s your licence


I have a paper copy that was sent from NPWS. The electronic record keeping only has my licence number not a copy of the licence itself.


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 4, 2022)

highlander969 said:


> I have a paper copy that was sent from NPWS. The electronic record keeping only has my licence number not a copy of the licence itself.


must be oldschool licence since all the new ones are in email/PDF


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 4, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> must be oldschool licence since all the new ones are in email/PDF


everybody in NSW has one of these but they are probably too lazy to look


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 4, 2022)

dragonlover1 said:


> everybody in NSW has one of these but they are probably too lazy to look


i have about 300 copies of the same screenshot on my phone because every time i lose the old one i get a new one


----------



## highlander969 (Sep 5, 2022)

That is the same one I have but I keep a printed hard copy.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 5, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> must be oldschool licence since all the new ones are in email/PDF


I should have said download the attachment in the email and print it out and you will have a hard copy. I do this every time I renew


----------



## A's Reptile Room (Yesterday at 11:18 AM)

I updated my address about 5 months ago and still have heard nothing from the NPWS. Do they normally either email or post an updated licence out? Calling them is a waste of time, I've tried about 10 times to no avail.


----------



## highlander969 (Yesterday at 8:02 PM)

A's Reptile Room said:


> I updated my address about 5 months ago and still have heard nothing from the NPWS. Do they normally either email or post an updated licence out? Calling them is a waste of time, I've tried about 10 times to no avail.


They normally send a confirmation email with your updated address and an updated licence. I had to update my licence at one stage and it took about 10 months for them to action it.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Yesterday at 10:20 PM)

A's Reptile Room said:


> I updated my address about 5 months ago and still have heard nothing from the NPWS. Do they normally either email or post an updated licence out? Calling them is a waste of time, I've tried about 10 times to no avail.


Don't hold your breath, they will not reply. For starters they are very short staffed. As long as you have done your part you should be fine, BUT you can check your records to see if the update has gone through


----------



## A's Reptile Room (Yesterday at 10:23 PM)

dragonlover1 said:


> Don't hold your breath, they will not reply. For starters they are very short staffed. As long as you have done your part you should be fine, BUT you can check your records to see if the update has gone through


Really? I can't find anywhere online were it mentions my address.


----------

